# Best clips for puppies vs adults?



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I think it depends on the type coat your boy ends up with, and how much time and energy you are willing to devote to maintaining the look you want. I kept my standard pup in his puppy coat until he was ten months old and then it was just too time consuming to keep him tangle free. I was okay with an hour each night line combing, but ninety minutes... ugh, just wasn't happening. I must say I am enjoying having the extra time to do more training. Good luck, you kind of just have to wait and see how it goes. Just remember that even if you do keep his coat long, you will still need to get him exposed to the clippers. Most of us keep the face, feet and base of the tail trimmed... to one degree or another.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I agree it depends on the amount of time you want to spend brushing and untangling between grooms. I prefer a shorter clip on my busy SPOO in our hot climate. Not a Miami, but maybe an inch on his body, shaved feet and face, and the Poodley tail and topknot. He's comfortable, still looks like a Poodle, and I am not constantly cleaning his coat and my floors of leaves, twigs and all the other yard waste his fur attracted. One of our members, mybabies, is always changing up her smaller poodles' grooms and they always look adorable. Search for her posts


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I don't see any reason why he couldn't have that clip as an adult. And don't get too wistful yet - apricots and reds tend to have softer coats as adults. My Tangee never really got adult coat, she was like a puppy her whole life.


----------



## emme (Mar 20, 2015)

Recently we met a bunch of poodles at a social and not a single one of them had puppy fur left. I guess that left me pining prematurely. This is such a diverse breed in terms of grooming so I feel the need to capitalize lol.

I will assume that he'll lose most of the soft and fuzzy coat when he gets to >1 yrs old. Both his parents were very coiled and thick, irmc. While I always pictured my poodle with a shaved face, it seems like such a waste to lose any fluff right now (even if it means daily combing/regular dry cleaning)


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

emme said:


> Recently we met a bunch of poodles at a social and not a single one of them had puppy fur left. I guess that left me pining prematurely. This is such a diverse breed in terms of grooming so I feel the need to capitalize lol.
> 
> I will assume that he'll lose most of the soft and fuzzy coat when he gets to >1 yrs old. Both his parents were very coiled and thick, irmc. While I always pictured my poodle with a shaved face, it seems like such a waste to lose any fluff right now (even if it means daily combing/regular dry cleaning)



But adult coat will be fluff if it is long, dried and brushed out! The tight curls that you see are usually on short hair that isn't brushed out!


----------



## emme (Mar 20, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> But adult coat will be fluff if it is long, dried and brushed out! The tight curls that you see are usually on short hair that isn't brushed out!


I'm getting that from more research, though long cuts will take up more time in adults? As opposed to puppies who wake up like this, I mean.

We're going to the groomers in a week so I'm just considering what we might do now and what would be easiest/best to do later in his life--if there even is any reason to plan so much ahead lol.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

emme said:


> I'm getting that from more research, though long cuts will take up more time in adults? As opposed to puppies who wake up like this, I mean.
> 
> We're going to the groomers in a week so I'm just considering what we might do now and what would be easiest/best to do later in his life--if there even is any reason to plan so much ahead lol.



Really not a problem in a small dog - it takes maybe 2-3 minutes a day to brush Timi out. But if you miss days, then you have a problem with long hair.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

As long as you are willing to put in the time for combing and brushing every day, you can keep him in a 'puppy trim' forever! LOL! I love fluff too and I kept my girl's hair long and fluffy over a year, and even now I keep her in a kinda modified conti......I brush every a.m. and then again while watching tv at night. Maybe 20 mins a day but of course she is also bathed and blown out with a high velocity dryer once a week to straighten out her hair...that's the real secret to keep them looking 'fluffy' it's all in the dryer Hahaha!!!!


----------



## princesspenny (Feb 16, 2015)

with a small dog its much easier to keep the long fluff since brushing daily isnt as time consuming...thats why i got a mini instead of a standard, i wanted to keep a long fluffy coat but didnt want to spend 2 hrs a dog brushing..lol.


----------



## Ellis1342 (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm still new to the world of poodle grooming. My boy is only 3 months, but I opted to shave him down to a lamb cut. Well its as close as I can get. Even with the daily combing he was a walking magnet for all the other fur in our house from my cats and hound dog. Add the yard particles and dirt on top of that and well, it just wasn't going to work with fluffy puppy, and boy was he fluffy. I think its ultimately what you are willing to put the time and effort into it. The good thing about fur is that it is always growing. If you don't like a clip, just let it grow out and do something different. No need to fret, I'm sure that you poodle isn't.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Cayenne is almost 2 and I am afraid she will always have puppy hair. Bella is 7 and it is like wire and boy does it blow out beautiful. When do the coat change happen normally. I like the wirey hair as it stay and looks nicer when fluffy


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Zoe was a year in February. i have no trouble keeping her soft and fluffy. i brush her once a day in the Am.
I keep the puppy clip. I recently gave her poodle paws, it did not go over well among the children,they hated it!


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

What a cutie!! I kept Luce fluffy for a long time, I think over a year. She was the same color as yours and now at over 2, she has lightened up to apricot. Her coat is still very soft. I just put her in a Miami, she was in a continental, but it was too much for me to manage - due to life getting in the way of poodle care over the last year or so, I got out of the habit of regular brushing. 

If you want to keep it long brush everyday!!! If you haven't started, start now - it will be so much easier for both of you


----------

